# Information on 'Greater' Toronto Areas



## jk69 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello All
As part of an upcoming Recci, i am keen to look at areas ideally within a 1 hour radius (drive) of the outskirts of Toronto. I estimate this takes in an imaginary semi circle from Milton / Bradfrod to the west/south, up to Newmarket/Aurora to the north (is Bradford too far?), round to Whitby/Oshawa to the east. Is this a realistic zone for travel/commuting?, bearing in mind i have no concept of the vastness of Canada compared to the UK !!
Come you lot, dish the dirt, let me know what's hot and what's not. Good schools, bad schools, do you have school league tables like we do in the UK? Which suburbs have stable house prices and which are sinking? Where is popular and where is not? Which are best connected, highways or with trains or buses? and What's best for families? I get the sanitised rosey version of each of these 'towns' or areas through what i see on the internet but what are they really like? We will spend a day or two in the car having a look but any local knowledge is always helpful and generally more realistic... Many Thanks to you all.!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jk69 said:


> Hello All
> As part of an upcoming Recci, i am keen to look at areas ideally within a 1 hour radius (drive) of the outskirts of Toronto. I estimate this takes in an imaginary semi circle from Milton / Bradfrod to the west/south, up to Newmarket/Aurora to the north (is Bradford too far?), round to Whitby/Oshawa to the east. Is this a realistic zone for travel/commuting?, bearing in mind i have no concept of the vastness of Canada compared to the UK !!
> Come you lot, dish the dirt, let me know what's hot and what's not. Good schools, bad schools, do you have school league tables like we do in the UK? Which suburbs have stable house prices and which are sinking? Where is popular and where is not? Which are best connected, highways or with trains or buses? and What's best for families? I get the sanitised rosey version of each of these 'towns' or areas through what i see on the internet but what are they really like? We will spend a day or two in the car having a look but any local knowledge is always helpful and generally more realistic... Many Thanks to you all.!!


The questions you have asked are designed to elicit many opinions. Do I assume you are going to working in downtown Toronto and that you are looking for a house to buy? All the towns you mention are basically dormitory communities to Toronto and as such have a good deal of newly contructed homes (last 5-20 years) so schools, shopping malls, parks etc are also on the new side. All have acceptable train/bus/highway links to the city but with varying frequencies. All have nice parts and not-so-nice areas.
If buying, what would be the price range of your housing requirements? As you can imagine some towns are more expensive than others.
The term "school league tables" is unfamiliar to me, but if it's a school ranking system, It is not something done here.
Have you thought about within Toronto itself? Here is an interesting website which provides a good look at the various districts within the city. boldts.net - Toronto
I am happy to provide you with more information if I can and if I have a few more details of your specific requirements I will try to do so.


----------



## jk69 (Apr 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The questions you have asked are designed to elicit many opinions. Do I assume you are going to working in downtown Toronto and that you are looking for a house to buy? All the towns you mention are basically dormitory communities to Toronto and as such have a good deal of newly contructed homes (last 5-20 years) so schools, shopping malls, parks etc are also on the new side. All have acceptable train/bus/highway links to the city but with varying frequencies. All have nice parts and not-so-nice areas.
> If buying, what would be the price range of your housing requirements? As you can imagine some towns are more expensive than others.
> The term "school league tables" is unfamiliar to me, but if it's a school ranking system, It is not something done here.
> Have you thought about within Toronto itself? Here is an interesting website which provides a good look at the various districts within the city. boldts.net - Toronto
> I am happy to provide you with more information if I can and if I have a few more details of your specific requirements I will try to do so.


Hello Auld Yin
Thanks for your reply. Yes, you are correct, it was designed as a 'throw open' post to get some replies! To answer your points, I am working on the basis that i would work from in or around the principal commercial centres (If that's what you term downtown Toronto then yes?). I like the term 'dormitory' for some reason, and yes we would ideally be looking to buy in one of these areas (after a period of rental initially i suspect until we were sure). Ideally a new (ish) house, all the newer ones we see on the likes of MSL and Point2 look great in these areas. The space and size obtainable by comparison is incredible. We also like the idea of being outwith the main city but within reach, if you see what i mean. We have something similar here, 30minutes into the city one direction, 40mins countryside the other. I suspect we would want to keep our initial budget to around $400k by the time we take into account relocation costs, property taxes, level of earnings compared to UK etc, but we would try to fit the best area and school with the budget if you see what i mean, i.e. accept a smaller lot if its in a better area and build up from there. Location Location Location and all that..
School league tables are fairly controversial in the UK, but as they say in football, the league table doesnt lie, the best are at the top! How do you know which areas/schools are achieving better than others?
I must admit i hadn't thought of Toronto itself, probably because i dont know enough about it. I'm sure there are some possibilities on the fringes. I will have a look at the website you gave for further information.
Thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jk69 said:


> Hello Auld Yin
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, you are correct, it was designed as a 'throw open' post to get some replies! To answer your points, I am working on the basis that i would work from in or around the principal commercial centres (If that's what you term downtown Toronto then yes?). I like the term 'dormitory' for some reason, and yes we would ideally be looking to buy in one of these areas (after a period of rental initially i suspect until we were sure). Ideally a new (ish) house, all the newer ones we see on the likes of MSL and Point2 look great in these areas. The space and size obtainable by comparison is incredible. We also like the idea of being outwith the main city but within reach, if you see what i mean. We have something similar here, 30minutes into the city one direction, 40mins countryside the other. I suspect we would want to keep our initial budget to around $400k by the time we take into account relocation costs, property taxes, level of earnings compared to UK etc, but we would try to fit the best area and school with the budget if you see what i mean, i.e. accept a smaller lot if its in a better area and build up from there. Location Location Location and all that..
> School league tables are fairly controversial in the UK, but as they say in football, the league table doesnt lie, the best are at the top! How do you know which areas/schools are achieving better than others?
> I must admit i hadn't thought of Toronto itself, probably because i dont know enough about it. I'm sure there are some possibilities on the fringes. I will have a look at the website you gave for further information.
> Thanks again.


Well now I have a somewhat deeper insight of your thinking process and will offer my opinion/knowledge of where I live, which is the Town of Pickering. The first dormitory area east of the City of Toronto is about 30 minute drive from Downtown Toronto (optimum traffic conditions) and is on Lake Ontario. The Province's major highway (401) runs through it about 2km north of the lake. Population of 100,000, good schools, sports facilities/centres, shopping mall. On the commuter train line to Toronto (40 minute ride) with good schedule. The lakefront is developed with a marina, boardwalk and beach. 5km to the north and into rolling farmland, forests and hiking trails. Good housing running in price, for the most part, from $200-400k. To the east are the communities of Ajax and Whitby which are similar in facilities and housing types and costs. Both are also on the train line. Going further east are many small villages and towns bordering the lake with more of a historical trend as at one time the capital of Upper Canada was in that area, long before the advent os automobiles and concrete highways.
I have been in Pickering almost 25 years now. I much enjoy the neighbourhood I'm in, quiet with great neighbours. It was very convenient for me when I worked downtown. I do like it here and it suits our lifestyle, family, friends etc.
One town/area I do like very much is the Town of Oakville which is on the west side of Toronto, about one hour on the commuter train. It is one of (if not the) highest income locations in the country. It has a very attractive village atmosphere on the waterfront, a splendid marina, great shopping and restaurants. A short drive north takes one into attractive countryside. An hour's drive from the US border and Niagara Falls. If I hadn't chosen to live where I do because of family, I would choose to live in Oakville, assuming I didn't want a rurul life.
To give you some perspective on the size of the GTA it would take just over one hour to drive from Oshawa in the east to Oakville in the west on a major highway in optimum driving conditions. To drive in Canada from the US border at Windsor, Ontario to the border of Manitoba would take about 30 hours of non-stop driving.
I have probably rambled here and perhaps (probably) not provided what you're looking for.


----------



## jk69 (Apr 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Well now I have a somewhat deeper insight of your thinking process and will offer my opinion/knowledge of where I live, which is the Town of Pickering. The first dormitory area east of the City of Toronto is about 30 minute drive from Downtown Toronto (optimum traffic conditions) and is on Lake Ontario. The Province's major highway (401) runs through it about 2km north of the lake. Population of 100,000, good schools, sports facilities/centres, shopping mall. On the commuter train line to Toronto (40 minute ride) with good schedule. The lakefront is developed with a marina, boardwalk and beach. 5km to the north and into rolling farmland, forests and hiking trails. Good housing running in price, for the most part, from $200-400k. To the east are the communities of Ajax and Whitby which are similar in facilities and housing types and costs. Both are also on the train line. Going further east are many small villages and towns bordering the lake with more of a historical trend as at one time the capital of Upper Canada was in that area, long before the advent os automobiles and concrete highways.
> I have been in Pickering almost 25 years now. I much enjoy the neighbourhood I'm in, quiet with great neighbours. It was very convenient for me when I worked downtown. I do like it here and it suits our lifestyle, family, friends etc.
> One town/area I do like very much is the Town of Oakville which is on the west side of Toronto, about one hour on the commuter train. It is one of (if not the) highest income locations in the country. It has a very attractive village atmosphere on the waterfront, a splendid marina, great shopping and restaurants. A short drive north takes one into attractive countryside. An hour's drive from the US border and Niagara Falls. If I hadn't chosen to live where I do because of family, I would choose to live in Oakville, assuming I didn't want a rurul life.
> To give you some perspective on the size of the GTA it would take just over one hour to drive from Oshawa in the east to Oakville in the west on a major highway in optimum driving conditions. To drive in Canada from the US border at Windsor, Ontario to the border of Manitoba would take about 30 hours of non-stop driving.
> I have probably rambled here and perhaps (probably) not provided what you're looking for.


Auld Yin
That is not a ramble I can assure you, that is first class opinion and information so many thanks for that, exactly the type of information we need. We will digest your comments and look into all these areas as part of our visit of course. It sounds like you have been very fortunate in your time in Canada both in terms of your family, your location and the wider area. The vastness of the place is difficult for outsiders like me to comprehend sometimes, so it is very useful to know approximate times as these 'day to day' mechanics are ultimately the things which influence final decisions. If i have any further queries, i will be sure to let you know and seek your further comments if you dont mind.
Thanks Again


----------

